# Q: XRE or XPE?



## rizky_p (Jun 21, 2009)

Can anyone help me. Why XPE? Should i change all my XRE light to XPE? can i drive XPE at 1A like most of my XRE lights? Does XPE brighter given the same current? What is the advantages of using XPE compared to XRE.

Thanks
Rizki P


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 21, 2009)

XP-E uses the same die as the XR-E but has a different (much smaller) packaging. It has slightly higher thermal resistance than XR-E (9°C/W vs 8°C/W). That is probably the reason why the maximum recommended current is only 700mA. It is not brighter than XR-E, XP-E R2 bin is as bright as XR-E R2 bin...

The main advantage is very small size and smoother beam. You can get smooth beam without cree rings even with a smooth reflector (needs precise centering).


----------



## rizky_p (Jun 21, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> The main advantage is very small size and smoother beam. You can get smooth beam without cree rings even with a smooth reflector (needs precise centering).




Is that mean XRE reflector will also work on XPE? 

thanks.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 21, 2009)

Have you tested a seoul P4 in a XR-e reflector? THe beam profile will be almost the same.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 22, 2009)

rizky_p said:


> Is that mean XRE reflector will also work on XPE?


I'm really curious about this too. Is it possible to replace the XRE emitter with an XPE and have the rings go away?


----------



## Fallingwater (Jun 22, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> Have you tested a seoul P4 in a XR-e reflector? THe beam profile will be almost the same.


Same compared to an XRE or to an XPE?
In the first case I disagree. I replaced the XRE in my L-Mini with a SSC P4, and got a much nicer beam. Using OP reflector, by the way.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 22, 2009)

Fallingwater said:


> Same compared to an XRE or to an XPE?
> In the first case I disagree. I replaced the XRE in my L-Mini with a SSC P4, and got a much nicer beam. Using OP reflector, by the way.



I will restate my post to be more clear. 
Puting a SSC P4 to a XRE reflector will give a more smoother beam from spill to spot and a bit less lux. You should expect almost the same if you put a XP-e to a XR-E reflector.In that case, it justs needs the reflector to be put a bit higher from the led. You will have some lumen loss also(between reflector and led) also because of the different beam profile of a xp-e.


----------

